

NSA Announces New Civil Liberties and Privacy Officer - danso
http://www.nsa.gov/public_info/press_room/2014/civil_liberties_privacy_officer.shtml?utm_content=bufferea2c2&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
slashdotaccount
So, the real problem is that people smart enogh to make meaningful
contributions to the modern economy are also by definition going to be too
smart to be appeased by silly gestures like this. I doubt even the
reinstatement of Binney would be enough to convince the people who need to be
convinced. Spooks will eventually have to settle for allowing a secure
domestic infrastructure and relying on traditional HUMINT. Legitimate foreign
threats such as Iran will be able to construct their own secure
infrastructures, and no one smart enough to actually produce economic value in
an advanced industrial economy is going to do much undedr what essentially
amounts to tyranny. An economy of disempowered 'app' progammers may be easy to
subjugate but it is also about as strategically useful as an army of slaves
with down's syndrome.

